# Quel streaming server choisir ?



## Einbert (10 Mars 2006)

Hello tout le monde,

Je suis à la recherche d'un streaming server faisant du multicast et qui permette aux personnes se connectant au serveur de regarder la tv (à partir d'une carte tv me semble-t-il). Pour le moment, j'ai pu trouver VLC et Darwin Streaming Server . Avez-vous déjà fait des expériences avec l'une ou l'autre solution pour streamer de la tv ?

Merci pour vos informations  .

++

Einbert


----------



## ntx (10 Mars 2006)

VLC est utilisé par Free pour passer des flux vidéo de la Freebox vers le Mac et inversement. Ca marche.


----------

